# Post-Christmas Spluuuurge



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2010)

I've gone and bought myself a 60Gb PS3 off eBay 

Combination of blu-ray and recently getting the net installed in my flat, plus a (reasonably) decent price.

First things first however, I get to choose 4 of the following games:

1 motor storm 
2 resistance 
3 call of duty 
4 fight night 
5 saints row2 
6 the eye of judgement 
7 fifa street3 
8 pes 2008 
9 smackdown 2009 
10 maden 07 
11 fifa 09 
12 ratchet clank

Now PES 2008 is a certainty, but pretty much everything else is up for debate. Any of those titles I should definitely nab/avoid?

I generally like sporting games so was thinking Fight Night (although I already have the PS2 version so it may not be worth doubling up) and maybe Fifa Street 3, just to have something different to PES, but I'd like to at least dip my toe into some 'proper gaming' the likes of which Charlie Brooker would approve of. Anyting like that on there?

Actually, looking over it again, it's a bit of a shit list isn't it? 

Never mind, what else can I look forward to with my new shiny box of joy?


----------



## yield (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> First things first however, I get to choose 4 of the following games:
> 
> 1 motor storm
> 2 resistance
> ...



Which Call of Duty? Which Ratchet and Clank?

Metacritic is a fairly good guide.
http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2010)

yield said:


> Which Call of Duty? Which Ratchet and Clank?
> 
> Metacritic is a fairly good guide.
> http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/


 What you have there is what I have to work with 

Will check out the link, cheers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 3, 2010)

I've found Pro Evo 2009 for around £15, so I might get that instead of 2008.

Currently I'm thinking MotorStorm, Resistance, Saints Row 2 and Fifa Street 3 - sound reasonable?

Any other cheapo games I should take a look at? GTA IV is only around £15 too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

"Resistance" is excellent, I'd certainly recommend that

I also really like "Ratchet and Clank" - though I am surprised they haven't mentioned which one it is  I would think it would be either "Tools of Destruction", "Quest for Booty" or, possibly, the most recent "A Crack in Time" as they are the only R&C titles for the PS3 (the others are PS2 ones).

If it is "Tools of Destruction" then I'd say go for it, "Quest for Booty" is a filler and not a good game and the latest one is good but you really need to have played "Tools of Destruction" before playing it. 

Tbh none of the PS3 ones are as good as the PS2 series - especially R&C 2 "Locked and Loaded" and 3 "Up Your Arsenal" which are my favourites


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

The last couple of PES have been really shite. get fifa instead

saints row 2 is pretty toss and i hate the fifa street series. 



dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Resistance" is excellent, I'd certainly recommend that
> 
> I also really like "Ratchet and Clank" - though I am surprised they haven't mentioned which one it is  I would think it would be either "Tools of Destruction", "Quest for Booty" or, possibly, the most recent "A Crack in Time" as they are the only R&C titles for the PS3 (the others are PS2 ones).
> 
> ...


 So what's Ratchet and Clank actually like? From what I've seen it looks like a game that will annoy me  Not sure I'm a fan of it's style of gameplay.



kained&able said:


> The last couple of PES have been really shite. get fifa instead


No 



kained&able said:


> saints row 2 is pretty toss and i hate the fifa street series.


 So what would you suggest instead?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

seriously, im all about pro ev and have been since ISS days but the couple of fifas have been much much better then pro ev. Konomi need to sort themselves the fuck out.

I didn't make suggestions because i have no opinions on the rest of those games i'm afarid.

My only suggestion is diligent research using http://www.eurogamer.net/


dave


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> So what's Ratchet and Clank actually like? From what I've seen it looks like a game that will annoy me  Not sure I'm a fan of it's style of gameplay.
> 
> No
> 
> So what would you suggest instead?



Erm...it's kind of like a sophisticated platform game but with more running around, excellent and quite amusing weapons which can be upgraded, elements of humour. A little (but not much) puzzle solving, some side games (hoover bike racing in most) and a battle arena where you can win bolts to buy things, prizes etc..

It is really aimed at children....and big children, very big ones, like me 

If you like games such as Fallout, Farcry, Need for Speed etc.. avoid it. If you liked Crash Bandicoot or Jak & Daxter you'll love it! Says QofG's age 43, gaming age 13 1/2


----------



## starfish (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Any other cheapo games I should take a look at? GTA IV is only around £15 too.



Yes, get this one.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

def get gta4. Tis preety danm sweet and infinitly better then siants row.


dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, so it turns out "the call of duty is world at war and rachet clank [sic] is tools of destruction". Does this make any great diffference?





QueenOfGoths;10144704]If you like games such as Fallout said:


> My only suggestion is diligent research using http://www.eurogamer.net/


 Funnily enough they're the one review site I knew of (aside from Amazon ), but they gave Saints Row 2 9/10!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hardly got anything for Christmas, but in the last week I have probably spent about £250 on clothes and an e-reader.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, so it turns out "the call of duty is world at war and rachet clank [sic] is tools of destruction". Does this make any great diffference? That's pretty much what I thought, and while I never hated Crash Bandicoot, it was always my (younger ) brother who was the fan. Funnily enough they're the one review site I knew of (aside from Amazon ), but they gave Saints Row 2 9/10!



You are maybe better avoiding Ratchet and Clank then 

Don't know anything about Call of Duty I'm afraid - too adult for me 

Btw I would also recommend GTA IV for £15.00, not played it myself but Mr. QofG's is a big GTA fan and have watched him play plenty and they are great games


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I hardly got anything for Christmas, but in the last week I have probably spent about £250 on clothes and an e-reader.


 Tell me about it - I also bought myself £40 worth of DVDs, Mario Kart 64 and a pair of boots...  I really don't have this money to spend! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> You are maybe better avoiding Ratchet and Clank then
> 
> Don't know anything about Call of Duty I'm afraid - too adult for me
> 
> Btw I would also recommend GTA IV for £15.00, not played it myself but Mr. QofG's is a big GTA fan and have watched him play plenty and they are great games


 GTA IV may have to wait until next payday, but it does sound like an 'essential' purchase (I will be using this thread as evidence when the bailiffs come  ).


----------

